
Time Travel in Haskell (a function's output is passed as a parameter to the same function) - amichail
http://community.livejournal.com/evan_tech/216270.html
======
Readmore
Okay... how do you do this in Lisp? Also, PG, does Arc support Time Travel
instructions? ;)

~~~
dfranke
Fully reentrant continuations feel a lot like time travel.

In fact, I once overslept my first class because when my alarm went off and I
woke up groggy, I shut off my alarm thinking "I'll just remember my current
continuation and if I oversleep I'll call it back later with an error."

